
Show HN: An interactive comparison chart of the 300 most popular smartphones - no_gravity
http://things.gnod.com/smartphones/
======
mholt
Wow, this is really cool.

But I wish we'd stop saying "memory" when we mean "storage" ... seeing
"Memory" and "RAM" next to each other is a bit confusing, since they're the
same thing.

------
no_gravity
I did this type of product comparison chart for Laptops, Solid State Drives,
Flash Drives and MP3 Players in the past. Dubbed them "Tourist map of Laptops"
etc. The tourist thing caused some confusion, so I simply went with
"comparison chart" this time.

If you have suggestions for more features, let me know. Also if you have
suggestions which product category to chart next. Either here on HN or on my
blog:
[http://www.gibney.de/the_smartphone_comparison_chart](http://www.gibney.de/the_smartphone_comparison_chart)

~~~
swimfar
Some filter suggestions: camera resolution, year released, battery life, and
OS (and version). I don't know where you're getting the info from, but these
could all be pulled from gsmarena.

~~~
daveloyall
Physical keyboard. I only buy phones with physical keyboards. ...Hm, I haven't
bought a phone in a while.

~~~
malexw
It seems like there are a lot fewer of us keyboard zealots these days. I've
been hoping to see an update to my now 4-year-old HTC Desire Z. Physical
keyboard, removable storage, and swappable SD cards are great - I really don't
want to give any of those up.

I resigned myself to getting a new Nexus device since so few apps are coming
out for Android 2.3 anymore, but then they came out with that 6" monster... I
really have no idea what phone to upgrade to. Nobody makes a phone I want
anymore.

~~~
uaygsfdbzf
Both of you should look at the Neo900:

[http://neo900.org/](http://neo900.org/)

It is an N900 chassis (inc keyboard) with a GTA04 motherboard plus some cool
anti-spying features to isolate the LTE modem (which of course runs a
proprietary OS).

------
viggity
Looks nice. Might I recommend that you look into adding easing to your
animations. It looks like you're using simple linear interpolation to move the
points from place to place. If you use cubic easing they'll accelerate then
decelerate, it looks a lot more natural that way. Linear interpolation looks
robotic.

See this for more details:
[http://api.jqueryui.com/easings/](http://api.jqueryui.com/easings/)
(specifically easeInOutCubic)

Other than that, very cool. Where do you get your data from?

------
SyncTheory13
The OnePlus One is $349 for the 64 GB model right now. $299 for 16 GB. I was
just on their website regretting my Moto X (2014) purchase.

Edit: I should mention that I _love_ my Moto X, especially with Android L -
But the OnePlus One comes with Cyanogen, +1 GB of RAM, double the storage,
much bigger battery, probably a better back camera, seemingly better
screen/microphones, definitely better front camera... For almost $100 less.
Ouch.

------
MichaelGG
Battery - that's the killer feature. I got the Huawei Mate 2, which is a cheap
plastic build with a near-useless ROM (tons of anti-features), no upgrades
(well now they claim Lollipop sometime next year), no open source for
Cyanogen.

But the 4AH battery cannot be beat. I never worry about charging. If I'm tired
when I go to bed, I just let my phone fall wherever. The only time it
discharged was when I didn't charge it two nights in a row.

That kind of freedom of not constantly dealing with power, it's pretty great.
Meanwhile, every other phone manufacturer focuses on getting through the day
without charging, as if that's some amazing piece of usability.

It also shows how easy it is to make a fantastic phone. Put some parts
together, and ship it. Huawei would have a top-class phone if they hadn't run
their crap version of Android. And offer a separate model if you want a non-
junk camera.

~~~
Qantourisc
My old non-smart-phones lasted at least a week. I miss those days.

~~~
stevekemp
I missed them so much I sold my Android phone and went back to an old-school
nokia. These days I charge my phone once a week, or less, and I miss features
far less than I expected to.

------
yitchelle
It has a great visual look, but I got really confuse when I start to adjust
the filters on the left hand side. The phones icons started to jump to
different spots on graph that does not seem to change.

Let me give you an example, as I changed the filter of the RAM from 1GB to
2GB, the icon Samsung Galaxy S5 G900F 4G LTE 16GB jumped over the icon for
Samsung Galaxy S5 G900FD DUOS 4G LTE even though their specs exactly the same.
When I saw that, I concluded that their screen sizes changed due to memory
configuration as the x-axis of the graph is screen size. Yeah, I know it is a
bad conclusion, but that what the graph says.

------
chinpokomon
It would be interesting to be able to chart the results with different axis
constraints. Maybe graphing a processor index vs. price. It could be useful
for scaling if you could set the search filters from the chart, so maybe you
could "zoom" into a cluster and then pivot to other constraints.

edit: I suggested customisable axes, but I was on mobile at the time and
didn't see that capability. Still, there may still be something to adjusting
the scaling to zoom, so I'll leave this comment here and suggest that on
mobile the feature should be more discoverable.

------
digerata
This is such a great way to contrasting my younger self with my older self.

My younger self want's to adjust all those sliders.

My older self adjusted the screen DPI to 300 DPI, (where I can't see the
pixels) and moved the weight slider from lighter to heavier until a phone
showed up.

And all that showed was the iPhone.

I could care less about RAM, Sims, SD cards, memory, etc now. These aren't
indicative of the experience. My younger self would have loved hunting down
the right fit phone from the Android market. My older self? Nah. I'll go take
some photos of my kids instead.

~~~
wambotron
I just did the same as you and I see way more than iphone.
[http://i.imgur.com/ROeAjIA.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/ROeAjIA.jpg)

~~~
dbaupp
The first weight that has anything (4 ounces) is the iPhone.

------
gknoy
Would you consider adding one's selection filters to the navigation hash, so
that I can reload the page (or follow a link and come back) without having to
re-do all of my filtering selections?

~~~
no_gravity
Definitely. Im a bit undecided yet, if its better to do it in the querystring
or in in the hash and if its better to use the parameters like

    
    
        ?min_ram=4&min_resolution=100&max_weight=6...
    

or have save-button and make querystrings/hashes like

    
    
        ?preset=384
    

Decisions, decisions....

~~~
toupeira
Query strings should be more reliable, hashes can be lost for example when
using an URL shortener. Also URLs should generally be kept to under ~2000
characters, so depending on how many filters you have you might want to take
the preset approach.

------
hmottestad
Turn up the storage to 128 GB and come to the realisation that android users
are expected to use memory cards if they want to store all their
videos/photos/music.

~~~
kej
That's if their phone has an SD card, of course. Lots of Android devices
assume you'll use some kind of cloud storage for anything you can't fit in the
phone's internal memory.

------
aselzer
Something seems wrong with the price of the Nexus 6. It doesn't cost $1150. It
is at 600€ on Amazon.de, which is about 740 USD.

This seems like someone is trying to resell the phone at profit while supply
is low.

The phone is justifiably getting bad reviews at this price, but Google and
Motorola would probably not like this. Why is this possible on Amazon?

~~~
pinky07
Same for Nexus 5, it's 432$ (345€) on Google (belgium) but it's $650 in the
graph.

~~~
no_gravity
I keep the prices in sync with Amazon. If the phone is not available from
Amazon directly - as is the case for the Nexus 5 - I resort to the list price.
I could resort to the lowest price from the Amazon marketplace but I have to
check first if that makes sense in all cases.

~~~
Zak
Where is the list price of a 32gb Nexus 5 $649? The price on Google Play is
listed at $399, and has been since the phone was launched over a year ago.

------
bauer
Really neat tool. I would like more granularity in the screen size selector.
Perhaps in half inch increments?

+1 for radio capabilities.

------
sliverstorm
Some kind of age metric is often useful in a selector. For example, when was
the phone first available on Amazon. Or what OS does it run. In a fast-moving
market like phones, age is a dealbreaker. You might find just the right size,
memory, price... but come to find out it is stuck at Android 2.3.

------
Qiasfah
Can you add the 2014 Moto X?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moto_X_%282nd_generation%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moto_X_%282nd_generation%29)

~~~
no_gravity
I think it's in there. Do you mean this one?

[http://things.gnod.com/smartphones/4155](http://things.gnod.com/smartphones/4155)

~~~
Qiasfah
That's the lower cost Moto G, not the 2014 Moto X

~~~
no_gravity
Sorry, added it now!
[http://things.gnod.com/smartphones/4836](http://things.gnod.com/smartphones/4836)

------
oneeyedpigeon
I was just about to suggest customisable axes as a killer feature ... then
went and discovered them myself :) This is a fantastic interface.

------
andysinclair
Well done, this is very cool! Where do you get your data from? I would like to
use the data in a different type of visualization.

------
bjf
Does the motorola RAZR V3 really cost $300? Also, it certainly isn't a
smartphone. Other than that I really like this chart.

------
vtlynch
Hi! I was wondering is this a custom built solution? We could use this exact
framework for internal reference for our products.

~~~
no_gravity
Yes, it's custom built. Started it March this year. This is the latest
iteration. If you like, tell me more about your usecase via email or irc.

------
uberneo
it looks really cool . do you mind shedding more light on what all stuff you
are using .. frontend and backend ..

~~~
no_gravity
Sure. On the backend it's all custom code on top of a Linux, Apache, Mysql,
Php stack. Frontend is all custom code with some light usage of jquery.

------
touristtam
cool demo, but lacking xiaomi ?

------
dice
No Nexus 6?

~~~
no_gravity
Added it!

~~~
jgpeak
Nope your still missing the 64GB Variation.. You only show apple and oneplus
at 64GB memory..

~~~
no_gravity
I added the Nexus 6 with 64 GB 5 minutes before your message. Either you tried
before, or it's a cache issue. Try reloading real hard!

